# Sgt Slough's Jersey Tournament Report



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The son and I fished in the individual category in NJ Beach Buggy Assocation's ASAC tournament yesterday on North Wildwood's beach. (Tournaments have team and individual classes, you don't need to be on a team to fish, pays your $9 and have fun!)

Disappointing day fishwise, surf was loaded with 9 to 11-1/2 inch snappers; landing one that reached the 12" minimum was not to be for us.

Some kingfish were caught in the tourney but not many, no stripers or weakfish were caught.

Winning team was Surf & Land with about 160 points (IIRC), second went to Ocean City FC and third was won by South Jersey Surfcasters.

Very clear water, light/gentle W wind turned moderate/fresh SW by afternoon, did not see any birds working anywhere nor any bait in the water.

I had the embarrassing good fortune of tying for Individual "most points" . . . me and another guy each caught a sandshark for one point.  Hey, we split the $60 award.   

Next Saturday we are fishing Sea Isle City's beach; the *Women's Surf Fishing Club's Tournament*. 

On Sunday we will be 80 miles further north in Sea Girt NJ fishing for the Hudson River Fisherman's Assoc. in an interclub tournament against the Sea Girt Surf Kings.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't forget this tournament!!!!

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be holding its Fifth Annual ASAC Surf Fishing tournament on Saturday, October 28th, in Seaside Park, NJ. This annual event has seen some major growth over the years. For 2006, the prizes have been upgraded to reflect this growth. This year there will be over $1000.00 in cash prizes and $2000.00 in raffle prizes. The event is designed for teams and individuals with 4x4 access with paid registration. Children with adults are also welcome. To learn more about the tournament, See Jim Campbell or Carl Hartmann or to print out an application go to www.HRFA.us and select the Surf tournament link in the middle of the page or call 877- HRFA ORG (473-2674) and leave a message and someone will get back to you. You can also sign up online at www.HRFA.us 

Some of the raffle prizes:
•	Marine Fab 94 qt cooler rod rack with rigging tubes and bungee holders.
•	36 inch wall mount fiberglass striped bass from Eagle Enterprises.
•	Grumpy’s Bait and Tackle All Star Elite 12’ 3” custom long distance spinning rod with Stradic 6000 spinning reel.
•	Dock Outfitters Bait & Tackle All Star Breakaway 12’ 3” long distance cast surf rod.
•	$300.00 worth of gift certificates to Betty and Nicks Bait and Tackle.
•	Over $500.00 of fishing poles to be raffled off. Donated by Meltzers.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Carl, wouldn't miss that for anything!

Greg wouldn't let us miss it, he's won the Jr's how many years?

Start 'em young! 
Greg and Jim from HRFA website:










Your website even has a pic of my ample a$$ putting a bend in a BA11-9   !










You guys hold a fantastic event and those prizes sound incredible!


----------

